# betta barracks



## SeaCat (Jun 15, 2011)

A couple days ago i went by walmart and found Penn Plax Betta Bow-Front Double Tank Kit for $1 on clearance. It comes with a tank, bottom tray, divider that attaches to the bottom tray, blue sheild that attaches to the divider so the bettas can't see each other, lid, two plastic plants that i immediately threw away (pointy and hard...), and Pro-V crystals. The tank has a water release on the bottom as well.


What I am asking is: what are your thoughts on these for bettas barracks?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

I wouldn't use it for two adult Bettas with the divider...its cute in theory but not practical for long term keeping of 2 Bettas....good price...wish I would have found them for that price.......if you use it for 1 adult I would make 3 water changes a week...2-50% and 1-100% since it is only half gallon... I think.....it is great to use for pic.......


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't consider those suitable housing for adult bettas. I have one that I use for transporting Sir Crispin during moves. I'm a university student, so my housing changes rather frequently, and it's much easier than trying to keep his tank full. But, that's about it.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're great for picture taking and for letting pairs flirt but not much else.

Most breeders keep their fish in at least 1/2 gallon. I prefer closer to 1 gallon unless you have a drip system or are meticulous about water changes every day.

Also the plug in the bottom really isn't that helpful, sure the water is let out but you're still left with the waste so you would still have to take the fish out and completely clean out the tank before putting everything back together.


----------



## SeaCat (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I agree that they aren't the best for long term housing. I prefer at least 1.5-3 gallon tanks, with filter, heater and light, for my bettas.

But, for starting out and on a tight budget, I think that these will work. Eventually I will build a large barracks.... But with these containers I can place the bettas anywhere in the house once they are big enough, and not be restrained to one room. I know that water changes will have to happen more frequently than with my larger tanks. I'm not new to owning bettas, just new to spawning...


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it's a good price, and would be ok for breeders, if you'd be doing daily water changes.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would never keep my breeders in 1/4 a gallon of water. I really wouldn't like having to keep my fry in that size even.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i meant for the fry. many breeders keep jarred fry in 32 oz. i would personally prefer half to 1, but I think 32 oz is suitable enough if that's your only option and you keep up on water changes.


----------

